# You know you are a Breastfeeding mama when...



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I am finding myself slightly more chagrined at the things that I notice myself doing this time around.







Some I'm sure you all do too. What do you do that makes you laugh?


You gauge every clothing choice by whether you will have to pull up your shirt, pull down your shirt and the temperature outside.


You look down and realize that you forgot to relatch the nursing bra...oh, hours ago, and that's why your clothing felt funny
Your older child hears the baby complaining and looks at you with irritation and says "Will you nurse the baby already?!?"


----------



## lori227 (Oct 7, 2013)

When you sit down in a corner booth at a restaurant and your 4 y/o says "mommy, you can sit here where no one will see your boobs."


----------



## MommaMacTavish (Oct 7, 2013)

When all of your children don't give their baby dolls bottles, but lift up their shirts and reenacts breastfeeding to make their dollies go night night.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

When you can't count the number of people (who aren't your SO, Dr, or friends/family) who have seen your boobs lately.


----------



## Skelly2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ooh I like this one!

When you catch your three year old holding a breast pump to her belly button, and when asked says she's trying to get some juice. (maybe this one is just me







)

When you spend walks praying no one will peek into the sling to see the baby and be greeted by a whole lot of boob instead.

When you're never quite sure if the stain on your shirt is spit up or the product of a leaky boob.


----------



## Ncaldwell (Oct 7, 2013)

After frequent pumping and nursing, you frequently feel to check that you closed your shirt.
You wake up most mornings with your gown open for easy access (by the baby!)


----------



## Jawil (Aug 13, 2013)

You find it noteworthy when you wear a real bra.


----------



## Umm Ayoub (Sep 25, 2013)

when you pop out your breast to feed a fussing baby and don't care who see

when someone asked if you can use a blanket to cover up and you offer them the blanket to put over their head while they eat


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

These are great!!!

Another one of mine:
When your big claim to fame is that you nursed your baby in a restaurant on her one month birthday while Ed Begley Jr. Ate at the table across the way.


----------



## Skelly2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bahahaha, Ed Begley junior! I don't know why that's cracking me up so hard.


----------



## craftymcgluestick (Dec 31, 2009)

When someone compliments you on losing weight lately just as you polish off your second entree.

When the waiter says "Anyone save room for dessert?" Your table mates grumble how full they are and you pipe in "Yes please!"

Your number one criteria for choosing a shirt when you dress is "how easily can I pop a boob out?"


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skelly2011*
> 
> Bahahaha, Ed Begley junior! I don't know why that's cracking me up so hard.


It was hilarious. I got all settled and was nursing her and looked up to see him across the way. He smiled and went back to his food.


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

This is a great thread! I can't think of anything novel right now but an amen to all of the above--especially about selecting clothing. Even after 15 months, I still choose an outfit entirely upon BFing friendliness!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

When your spilled coffee is soaked up by your breast pad.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

When all the spills on your desk at work are drops of breastmilk from pumping








I do the checking the shirt thing too, especially at work!
And yes to the ability to "pop out a boob" for my clothing choices.

These are all great, keep 'em coming!


----------



## VEforlife (Aug 14, 2013)

When you open your bag up and find week old pumped milk and want to cry.

When you skip pumping on date night just so you can fill our your dress.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawil*
> 
> You find it noteworthy when you wear a real bra.


You havent actually worn a real bra in years.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

You love peanut butter so much you want to marry it.


----------



## Dia (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contactmaya*
> 
> You havent actually worn a real bra in years.


Yep. I recently went lingerie shopping, realized I had no idea what my bra size actually was.

This thread is cracking me up, ladies


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

More from me:

When 6 meals in a day might not actually be enough to keep you from feeling hungry constantly.

When your toddler eyes your chest from across the room and races over.

When your toddler happily pats your chest when she's done nursing....or helps you latch your bra.


----------



## rhubarbjelly (Oct 23, 2013)

When you have a compilation of ailments all solvable with breast milk


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

When you consider feeding your baby better and cheaper than any diet in the world.

You don't think twice about shoving an entire cloth diaper in your bra because the pads just aren't enough.

You don't need to drag a big baby bag everywhere with you....diapers and wipes in your purse are enough.


----------



## Discount Diva (Oct 26, 2013)

You know you're a breastfeeding mama when you know your baby has to eat before they do. Hello Letdown, time to eat!


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

When you go shopping and get weird looks, then discover your nursing toddler stuck a 2 inch plastic pig in your bra!


----------



## AUvetmom (Aug 14, 2011)

My 2 yo puts the pump on his belly too! I don't have the heart to tell him he won't be able to nurse his kiddos.

When your toddler has a meltdown shouting "boob! Boob!" in public because he was asked to wait to nurse.

When your boobs are so big they practically need their own zipcode.


----------



## Harebell (Sep 30, 2013)

When you keep on forgetting to take along snacks.

When you're wondering whether it's okay to refuse to nurse a lego man.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

When your power goes out and you are more concerned about your breastmilk thawing out than all of your other food.


----------



## Backroads (May 4, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VEforlife*
> 
> When you skip pumping on date night just so you can fill our your dress.


Military ball is next week! I will take this as a tip!


----------



## Backroads (May 4, 2013)

This is a fabulous list!

You have no trouble using the "I'm breastfeeding" excuse whenever you want Desired Food Item.

(This one is LDS faith specific): One of your main reasons for your goal of extended nursing is because you find the nursing garment top the nicest-looking.

When playing with your baby on your tummy, she twists over and latches on over your shirt.

When coming across an ailment fixed with milk, you whip your shirt down and go straight to the source.

You envy women who do crazy things while nursing. (I have a friend who did home remodeling including ladders)


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

You can drive a hayride tractor while breast feeding.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Excellent list, ladies! Mine is when you choose which baby carrier you'll use on an errand depending on the placement of leaked milk and baby spit up that day.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Amazing! Lots of LOLs from hubby and me, though I don't experience many of these ups and downs as a mom who needs to supplement (my diaper bag is huge, and so is my body)

I LOVE the idea of telling someone they can go put blanket over THEIR heads and the thought of a little boy wanting to bf his kids someday. So sad!

Here's mine:

When you stand in your closet, mourn the fact that between nursing and body changes from pregnancy you have only three things to wear, and then go fish them out of the laundry.

When you THINK you desperately miss sexy touches on your breasts, but as soon as hubby attempts to, you angrily bat his hands away. No touching!

When you glow with mama love when your baby starts caressing you and patting you while nursing. So sweet!

When LOs first time rolling over was when you brought her close to you for side lying nursing.

That feeling like it's never going to end... But you kind of wish it would because you are tired.


----------



## heyitskalista (Feb 14, 2012)

When you constantly have to untangle your nursing bras from your tank top straps.

When the UPS guy is afraid to look when you open the door because last time you forgot to put your boob back.

When your husbands only solution to a crying babe is to yell "It's BOOBY tiiiiiime!"


----------



## inconditus (Oct 1, 2012)

When teething is just as painful for you as baby.

"Oh, poor baby!" "Thanks, I'm doing better though." dd look person giving the little biter sympathy:


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inconditus*
> 
> When teething is just as painful for you as baby.
> 
> "Oh, poor baby!" "Thanks, I'm doing better though." dd look person giving the little biter sympathy:


Somebody gets me.


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

I had to revive this because this thread cracks me up.

Mine is when your 4 yo old DS hands your 19 mo old DS his baby doll and says, "your baby is crying, brother, time to nurse!"

and when anyone asks your 19 mo old what a small animal figure is, he says "mama cow" turns it over, points to the udder and says "nurse". And if it happens to be an anatomically correct animal, says "daddy cow", turns it over points and says "memis, no nurse".


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

When your friend's toddler starts nursing her dolls after you hang out together.


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Good plan to not nurse from a memis. ;-)


----------



## kimble (Apr 9, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndtheStars*
> 
> ...when anyone asks your 19 mo old what a small animal figure is, he says "mama cow" turns it over, points to the udder and says "nurse". And if it happens to be an anatomically correct animal, says "daddy cow", turns it over points and says "memis, no nurse".










that is too funny - you have a very sharp little one!

For me, it's when I forget to pull my hands-free pumping bralette out from under my shirt when I arrive at home/work/the store after pumping on my commute. It's bright red, and I've caught it trailing from my clothes or falling on the ground a couple times. It makes me feel like I'm tracking a piece of TP, but for something even more private!


----------



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

when your 5 year old sons say mommy your give the baby mommy milk instead of mommy in a can


----------



## incredikat (Jan 23, 2014)

When you try to calculate how many liters of milk you've produced (I'm still flabbergasted by the fact that I can make food!







)


----------



## Sphinxy (Oct 4, 2012)

When you break into a speechless blush because a male executive at your company asks you if you want to trade lunches while gesturing towards your cooler which is not full of food, but freshly pumped milk.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

When you have a boppy at home and one in the car. Which have been affectionately dubbed the "boobie pillows"

You have to make your 10 year old push the cart in the store because the baby gets way too excited and touchy feely with you in the middle of the store.

DD makes her littlest pet shops and lego people nurse their babies.


----------



## Backroads (May 4, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unuselyriver*
> 
> when your 5 year old sons say mommy your give the baby mommy milk instead of mommy in a can


Gotta admit, Mommy in a Can would be an awesome formula brand name.


----------



## EineMutti (Oct 22, 2013)

...when it takes you an hour to realise that you have been walking about the house with a boobie hanging out.

... when you lift the heavy nappy bin with pride. That was all ME!

... when your bra smells of sour milk.

... when your baby start sleeping through, but you can't, because Candy and Trixi the milky titties are exploding.


----------



## CocoBird (Mar 15, 2013)

You know you are a breast feeding/pumping Mama when you might actually cry over spilt milk!


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CocoBird*
> 
> You know you are a breast feeding/pumping Mama when you might actually cry over spilt milk!


I feel ya there. I know it wasn't a milk maker that coined that stupid phrase.


----------



## alissa0903 (Feb 26, 2014)

You know your a breastfeeding mamma when you try to wear a regular bra and you lay on the ground to play with baby and he starts crying because he can't crawl to your boob that fell out and didn't even know.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

When your getting dressed and noticed all your white Camis have yellow spots on the chest. Gross


----------



## planet (Dec 11, 2011)

When your bicycle mechanic partner exclaims, "I found the best pump!" you go running to check out the new breast pump.


----------



## planet (Dec 11, 2011)

When you consider getting a babysitter for a night out instead of bringing your toddler along to the event as originally planned *just* so you can wear the (non-nursing friendly) dress that you really want to wear!


----------



## planet (Dec 11, 2011)

Your toddler has breast pump parts in his toy box, and sometimes holds them to his chest and pretends to pump his milk!


----------



## EineMutti (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *planet*
> 
> Your toddler has breast pump parts in his toy box, and sometimes holds them to his chest and pretends to pump his milk!


Or your 8-year-old knows how to reassemble the bloody thing better than you do!


----------

